# Carreg Samson Startrails



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Envisaged this scene in my mind for a few months now, have just been waiting for the right time and weather conditions to carry it out - even then the incoming mist scuppered my full attempt at this shot ending it prematurely only after 45 minutes! (wanted to do three hours). Thought all was lost as couldn't carry on due to condensation problems, but all was not lost thankfully!

Final shot consists of 88 x 30 second (exposure time) images stacked to create the trails then a separate image shot with different settings for the Burial Chamber itself has been composited in to make the foreground. Lighting consisted of a quick flash with the torch but mostly Mr.Moon did the rest.










Quite happy with the outcome considering and there will be more images from this project of various other megalithic structures around the county given the Star Trails treatment over the coming months!

_5D Mark II & 17-40mm f/4L
_
Cheers

drew


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Awesome.

No other words.


----------



## lvukol (Mar 15, 2011)

Very impressive shot/shots mate.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Amazing, great work.

How long does it take you to do the pp on these shots.


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

that i like


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Gruffs said:


> Awesome.
> 
> No other words.


Thanks matey :thumb:



lvukol said:


> Very impressive shot/shots mate.


Cheers :thumb:



pooma said:


> Amazing, great work.
> 
> How long does it take you to do the pp on these shots.


Cheers, comping in the foreground took about 40 mins as there were some tricky bits that have been rebrushed

stacking the star images takes no time at all http://www.startrails.de/html/software.html or do it manually in photoshop using lighten blending modes :thumb:



bleek said:


> that i like


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Terrific shot Drew. I'll need to give this a try soon.


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Drew.. what can I say dude... you are just like good wine, gets better and better as time goes by. Once again, an Incredible shot. I foresee a bright future for your photography. Well done!


----------



## Hacker (Mar 18, 2011)

Nice one, I saw this earlier on another forum. :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Loving this shot Drew. As you know ive started getting into these type of shots but have only done a test shot in the garden so far. This gives me the inspiration to get out there! :thumb:
Phil


----------

